# 3 point saddle



## Matt216 (Dec 21, 2017)

Whats up guys I've been doing electrical work for going on 2 years now. Ive got offsets on hand benders down and I'm getting there on the saddles. Ok so I want to know how to bend a 3 point saddle with a 1" rise after a box offset, and 15 1/2" of space to the obstruction the correct way. What degree should I use for the saddle? Thanks


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Take a look at this: http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/TheoryAndDrawings.htm

This should help you with calculations and such...


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Get this
https://www.amazon.com/Benfield-Conduit-Bending-Manual-Jack/dp/0872885100

You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

For small saddles I bend the center bend at 30 degrees and the outside bends at 15 degrees. The multiplier is 3.9 for 15 degree bends. I add a little to distance between bends so the saddle doesn't rest right on whatever is being saddled. I also always bend 3 bend saddles from the center of the bend using marks that I put on the bender. I put center marks on the bender for 15, 22.5 and 30 degree bends (the notch is center of a 45 degree bend). That way you don't have to reverse the direction of the pipe in the bender. That's how I do it anyway. YMMV.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I use to tell my guys to get Benfields book on conduit bending. I had one on hand for them to look at on site. 

Heres a link where you can actually read the manual ( and I think download it as a pdf)

https://www.scribd.com/document/264807271/Jack-Benfield-Benfield-Conduit-Bending-Manual

I think every conduit person should know how to bend a 3 point saddle. I also think every conduit person should avoid the use of them as much as possible as they do make wiring pulling harder.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Agreed. Total degrees are the same but a 4 point is better to pull.
Just depends on the space limitations to fit the bend.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Put 7/8" strut behind your box and forget about the saddle.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the Electrical wiring lite app. Punch in what you want and away you go. They have a paid version also with more features. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The Benfield method turned me from an amateur into a pipe bending master.


----------



## 29573 (Apr 8, 2012)

Check out the app called ibend pipe, comes in pretty handy.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Start your own business. That way, the boss isn't looking in the dumpster to see how much pipe you wasted.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

99cents said:


> Start your own business. That way, the boss isn't looking in the dumpster to see how much pipe you wasted.


Better yet learn to become a conduit master on someone else's dime. That way when you go on your own your not wasting time on bending incorrectly and money on wasted materials ..............


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

A good bending app and a digital level can go a long way.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I found this simple guide that came with my Ideal bender to have the perfect solution to three point saddles. It even gives a nice chart that shows how much to advance the middle mark to account for shrinkage. 

https://idealind.com/content/pdfs/guides/conduit_bender_guide.pdf


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Everybody go look and see what telsa did to the op's home page.....:laughing:


----------

